# Solenoid Wiring Help(I will pay)



## prabh_3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear Electricians, 

I am looking for somebody who can help me with wiring of solenoids with a plug so that I can get a push/pull when the solenoids are getting electrical power. This electrical power will be supplied through a switch board that will have a plug attached with a wired solenoid. At the end of the day I just want the solenoid to give me a push or a pull(even through springs). :thumbup:

Thanx
Prabh
240-475-3742


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

